# BBS RC RIM color



## GI1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

I want to paint my rims what is a good color to match my grey mkiv gli and can i add a lip or does any one want to trade rims:sly:


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

Bbs gold not sure u can pull it off with grey


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

black and gold is a killer combo


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

my friend painted his RC's white on his PG gli, they looked pretty nice


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

ill give you some "Street Racing" wheels


----------

